# Pregnant molly



## 3NCORE (Jul 5, 2010)

Seems like my molly has been pregnant forever! Anyone know how soon she will give birth?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

are her sides bulging when you look down on her?
If so she is pretty close but of course only she knows exactly when.
She will hold them until she feels comfortable about delivering them( within reason)


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

just try patience. I'm the same way, i wanna know and wanna know NOW! lol
before you know it you will have fry, I just found a boatload of them hiding in mine and i wasnt expecting it!


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

PuterChickFL said:


> just try patience. I'm the same way, i wanna know and wanna know NOW! lol
> before you know it you will have fry, I just found a boatload of them hiding in mine and i wasnt expecting it!


just what puterchick said, there is no definitive way of knowing, she will have them when she is ready. Often when my mollies are pregnant, they seem to have the fry in the afternoon. It could just be a coincidence but idk. Of all the ten + pregnancies they have had, I think all have been in the afternoon, except one which was in the morning.


----------

